# FreeBSD on Dell Inspiron 1525



## webtc (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm having a problem with 7.2 on my laptop and I'm not sure what I can do to fix it, as I'm fairly new to BSD.

I install 7.2 and I'm having some major problems.

#1 during install it will not detect any sort of network card. My laptop has both wired and wireless.

so in order to try and trouble shoot this I installed windows to get all of the vitals of the card. Then I tried again. but still nothing shows up. neither the wired or wireless works, along with a pile of other things I don,t care about, ie: the card reader ect.

anyways to make a long story short, I installed ubuntu linux onto it and *the wired and wireless works fine*.

so my question is .. how can I set up FreeBSD to use the same networking drivers that linux uses?

ubuntu identifies it as a Broadcom STA wireless driver

I just wish to get a very basic install with networking, but I'm out of my league here..

Thank You.


----------



## jdr (Jun 20, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
if you need more help, post another post


----------

